# Las tías no se dan cuenta CUANDO TE TOCAN CON UNA TETA TU BRAZO??



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa

hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR

YO AHÍ MÁS TENSO QUE UN CONDON XS EN MI POLLON JODERRRR

HE DEJADO EL BRAZO QUIETO HE DISIMULADO PERO VAYA PLAN HOSTIA PUTAAAAAA

ME HE EMPALMADO Y TODO.

¿No se da cuenta que está ahí rozándose con su teta o que??


----------



## moromierda (31 Mar 2022)

Ay no jí jí jí, amego...


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Mar 2022)

Quiere follarte.

taluec


----------



## Síntesis (31 Mar 2022)

Si se dan cuenta, y lo hace porque le pones cachonda, te hago un croquis?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Si se dan cuenta, y lo hace porque le pones cachonda, te hago un croquis?



JODERRRR PUTA SUSANA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAA
MADRE PERO CON UN CUERPAZO DEL COPON.
DIOSSSS LE COMÍA TODO EL OJETE JODER


----------



## Clorhídrico (31 Mar 2022)

Da para paja.


----------



## brickworld (31 Mar 2022)

Da para ignore o reporte... 

VAYA PUTA MIERDA DE HILO PUTO CALVO @calopez


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Si amigo, si se dan cuenta, y lo hacen a proposito. ¿Por que crees que su teta no toca los brazos de vagabundos, o se ponen la copa delante del pecho cuando pasan entre la multitud de la discoteca?.
Este tipo de actos tienen varias funciones, no solo ponernos cachondos, sino tambien sentir que les gustamos (Ego), conseguir que queramos ayudarlas (Instinto de supervivencia), ganarse la atención del lider del grupo (estatus social), y hasta incluso poner celoso a otro.
Ten en cuenta dos cosas, la primera es que las mujere NUNCA hacen nada al azar, todo tiene un por que para ellas, y en segundo lugar que ellas, a diferencia de nosotros, usan el sexo para muchisimas más cosas que el placer.


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Proponle tomar algo despues del curro y cuentanos que pasa al final


----------



## Rocker (31 Mar 2022)

Te está haciendo señales de humo, métele la manguera!!


----------



## Fosforiano (31 Mar 2022)

Eso aquí cuenta como polvo, !enhorabuena!


----------



## Tackler (31 Mar 2022)

Señales de humo, si le dices de quedar te la zumbas si o si.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

A mí una vez me pasó lo siguiente en el norte de Francia. Me paré con el coche en una carretera, en una travesía, para preguntar a una mujer sobre cómo ir a donde quería ir. Se acercó, agachándose para explicarme, posición esta que, entre que iba con escote y tal, dejaba a mi vista casi todo de sus senos los cuales, además, estaban salpicados de pecas naturales. Y ella tan tranquilamente explicándome la ruta y así, como completamente ajena a la digamos "situación". Pues bonitos sí que los encontré, y a ella, y que conste que no lo hice aposta.
EDIT: añado foto (no es ella, pero...)


----------



## Nicors (31 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> A mí una vez me pasó lo siguiente en el norte de Francia. Me paré con el coche en una carretera, en una travesía, para preguntar a una mujer sobre cómo ir a donde quería ir. Se acercó, agachándose para explicarme, posición esta que, entre que iba con escote y tal, dejaba a mi vista casi todos sus senos los cuales, además, estaban salpicados de pecas naturales. Y ella tan tranquilamente explicándome la ruta y así, como completamente ajena a la digamos "situación". Pues bonitos sí que los encontré, y a ella, y que conste que no lo hice aposta.



Pero te la follaste?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pero te la follaste?



No. Además, se mostraba simpática, sonriente (no sé si le caía bien por mi acento español [o catalán...]).


----------



## Don Redondón (31 Mar 2022)

subnormal infrahumano, por que escribes en mayusculas?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> subnormal infrahumano, por que escribes en mayusculas?



Porque PUEDO


CARAPOLLA.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Da para ignore o reporte...
> 
> VAYA PUTA MIERDA DE HILO PUTO CALVO @calopez



qué??


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2022)

Yo recuerdo todavía, estando en la uni, en clase de laboratorio, que vino a mi puesto a preguntarme la más tetona de clase, que estaba como un puto queso (revolucionaba a todo el corral cuando pasaba), y se apoyó con las dos tetazas sobre la mesa, donde no me dio tiempo a retirar mi brazo Pues sí, ahí la tipa de casquera meneando las camtimploras sobre mi cúbito y mi radio. No sabía ni que decirle. Y no, no saqué ningún rédito de la situación, era muy torpe entonces. Si es hoy, le como hasta el ojete allí y le reviso luego con el láser si me he dejado algo.


----------



## jotace (31 Mar 2022)

Tenía una compañera de trabajo que me hacía lo mismo.

Y una que tengo ahora me lo hizo una vez, y enseñarme la barriguita que la cinturilla del vaquero le irritaba.

Son pequeños placeres que proporciona la vida.


----------



## Mink (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Lo hace aposta. En una sociedad funcional podrias aceptar la invitacion y follartela. En esta sociedad mejor que busques la manera de evitar el marrón porque vas a tener problemas. Está loca y te va a dar problemas mas adelante.


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo recuerdo todavía, estando en la uni, en clase de laboratorio, que vino a mi puesto a preguntarme la más tetona de clase, que estaba como un puto queso (revolucionaba a todo el corral cuando pasaba), y se apoyó con las dos tetazas sobre la mesa, donde no me dio tiempo a retirar mi brazo Pues sí, ahí la tipa de casquera meneando las camtimploras sobre mi cúbito y mi radio. No sabía ni que decirle. Y no, no saqué ningún rédito de la situación, era muy torpe entonces. Si es hoy, le como hasta el ojete allí y le reviso luego con el láser si me he dejado algo.



Porque ahora ers un guarro y tienes la mirada sucia


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Porque ahora ers un guarro y tienes la mirada sucia



En aquella época también, pero era tímido.
Ni que decir tiene que no lavé la camisa en un mes, ya que había dejado impregnado su aroma a coco y vainilla. Era la época de los 18 años (1º de carrera).


----------



## belenus (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pabloom (31 Mar 2022)

Pues claro que se dan cuenta joder. No es que se den cuenta, es que lo hacen adrede, coño ¿Qué clase de pregunta es esa, tío? ¿Tienes 15 años o qué?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (31 Mar 2022)

Virgin detected


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Virgin detected




mejor llámame noFollista


----------



## Don Redondón (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Porque PUEDO
> 
> 
> CARAPOLLA.



A tomar por culo, fantasma


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Mar 2022)

maximum trolling


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> mejor llámame noFollista



Fracasado te hace mas honor


----------



## Vivoenalemania (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Molaría más que no se diesen cuenta de que te tocan la punta de la polla con su campanilla


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Mar 2022)

Ella contándoselo a su amiga:

"Tía, hoy he vuelto a rozar con la teta en el brazo al pajero del trabajo, ese que huele a cebolla. 
Cuando me he dado cuenta ya era tarde, y encima he visto que se ha empalmado, el muy salido. Se cree que no me he dado cuenta. 
Qué asco, seguro que luego se la ha meneando como un mico"


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Fracasado te hace mas honor



Vaya…


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Ella contándoselo a su amiga:
> 
> "Tía, hoy he vuelto a rozar con la teta en el brazo al pajero del trabajo, ese que huele a cebolla.
> Cuando me he dado cuenta ya era tarde, y encima he visto que se ha empalmado, el muy salido. Se cree que no me he dado cuenta.
> Qué asco, seguro que luego se la ha meneando como un mico"



me la he cascado hace un rato al llegar a casa, si


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> maximum trolling


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (31 Mar 2022)

Tu te das cuenta si apoyas tu pectoral en el brazo de un colega?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Tu te das cuenta si apoyas tu pectoral en el brazo de un colega?



SI


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (31 Mar 2022)

Eso me pasó a mí con una prima 


Pero tanpoco vengo a contarlo , si es que asta para ser trolll hay que valen 

Puta vida TT


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Sabe que eres un beta, así que disfruta haciéndote sufrir, pues no representas un peligro para ella.


----------



## Larsil (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



La testosterona... XAXAXA.


----------



## Gorkako (31 Mar 2022)

ale date por follao  unos doritos y vuelta al floro


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Mar 2022)

y si son tetas de plástilicona lo notan o no?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Mar 2022)

Joder que subnormales sois,...


----------



## Culozilla (31 Mar 2022)

Muy bien, ya no eres virgen.


----------



## perrosno (31 Mar 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Proponle tomar algo despues del curro y cuentanos que pasa al final



Me pasó lo mismo con una ya hace años de mi trabajo, mucho calentón, pero al final nada.
Les va el vacile, lo mismo algunas ni se dan cuenta, en mi caso se lo propuse, mucho roce tetil, pero no quería nada mas.
Menos mal que al poco se largó a otro sitio, ya no me gustaba nada tenerla cerca. Calientapollas de manual.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Normalmente no.


----------



## Chispeante (31 Mar 2022)

Pues si, a mí también me ha pasado, incluso con una dentista cuando me estaba haciendo una limpieza de...boca. Personalmente no puedo decir que lo haya disfrutado, porque la situación es tan extraña que no sabes cómo reaccionar. Yo interpreto que me ven como a alguien inofensivo, achuchable, que huele bien y al que dan ganas de sobar como a un peluche.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Mar 2022)

Están las que te tocan el brazo con la teta y las que te dan un superabrazo muy apretado y te clavan los pechotes en el tórax. Siempre me ha dado embarazo y cierto pudor, la verdad.


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO,



Eres su último tren. Cuidado pues.


----------



## kabeljau (31 Mar 2022)

Si estos no te informan sobre los chanchullos Playbol, pasa de cabestros. No seas uno de ellos.


----------



## MITIO (31 Mar 2022)

¿Sueles llevar la cartera en el bolsillo de arriba de la chaqueta ?


----------



## Joloan (31 Mar 2022)

La próxima ves le dices "perdona me estás tocando con las tetas" según su respuesta sabrás la verdad.


----------



## superloki (31 Mar 2022)

Dicen las malas lenguas que también saben que se les notan los pezones cuando se ponen camisetas ajustadas, pero no tengo confirmación de esto...


----------



## DonManuel (31 Mar 2022)

Pon una foto de tu brazo y opinamos


----------



## Vayavaya (31 Mar 2022)

Un beta del montón se hace el loco.
Un alfa la aparta y le dice algo del tipo: "cuidado con el fuego que enciendes que luego habrá que apagarlo..."
De nada.


----------



## cerero (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Esa pregunta me he hecho durante años en los que trabajé con un matrimonio y ella me lo hacía de vez en cuando. Resultaba bastante violento porque si hubiera estado sola alguna decisión habría tomado pero con el marido era un tanto arriesgado.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Mar 2022)

a mi me pasó una vez con la dentista, una de 30 y pico años que puso el brazo de tal forma que la teta me tocaba en el hombro jaja fue una situación extraña, supongo que estaba a lo suyo y ni se dió cuenta.

la textura de las tetas es lo mejor que hay tan blanditas y gelatinosas


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

@Jevitronka @Lenina @Ratona001


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Mar 2022)

Vayavaya dijo:


> Un beta del montón se hace el loco.
> Un alfa la aparta y le dice algo del tipo: "cuidado con el fuego que enciendes que luego habrá que apagarlo..."
> De nada.



¡Hostias, qué buena respuesta!


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Mar 2022)

cerero dijo:


> Esa pregunta me he hecho durante años en los que trabajé con un matrimonio y ella me lo hacía de vez en cuando. Resultaba bastante violento porque si hubiera estado sola alguna decisión habría tomado pero con el marido era un tanto arriesgado.



A veces les gusta jugar calentando al personal. Es un juego.


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Mar 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> a mi me pasó una vez con la dentista, una de 30 y pico años que puso el brazo de tal forma que la teta me tocaba en el hombro jaja fue una situación extraña, supongo que estaba a lo suyo y ni se dió cuenta.



También me ha pasado, yo creo que les pasa con todos, deben tener callo en el lateral del pechamen. En conclusión, las sillas de dentista son machistas, no tienen en cuenta la ergonomía para la doctora. 

Si un obrero subido a un andamio le pusiera los huevos en la cara a la clienta, yo creo que algo diría... A no ser que sea como el del anuncio de cocacola light de los 90, que es altamente machista para nuestros estándares actuales. Es digno de análisis, todas calentitas y seguras dentro de la oficina, jóvenes pero con aspecto de protocharo.


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Mar 2022)

Y no se puso así?


----------



## The Sentry (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> JODERRRR PUTA SUSANA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAA
> MADRE PERO CON UN CUERPAZO DEL COPON.
> DIOSSSS LE COMÍA TODO EL OJETE JODER



Ya estás tardando bujarrer...


----------



## C.J. (31 Mar 2022)

El OP es el virgendoritos típico de burbuja.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Claro que se dan cuenta. Esa quiere salami.


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Ella contándoselo a su amiga:
> 
> "Tía, hoy he vuelto a rozar con la teta en el brazo al pajero del trabajo, ese que huele a cebolla.
> Cuando me he dado cuenta ya era tarde, y encima he visto que se ha empalmado, el muy salido. Se cree que no me he dado cuenta.
> Qué asco, seguro que luego se la ha meneando como un mico"



Jajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajajajajjajaja


----------



## Lenina (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @Jevitronka @Lenina @Ratona001



Pues a mi marido se lo hago adrede, desde luego, para ponerlo malo, y a otros hombres no me acerco tanto, la verdad.


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Mar 2022)

Que va hombre. Hay que andarse con ojo,pero tampoco hay que vivir castrado joder. El 016 solo lo marcan las feas,gordas y, alguna que otra loca. Hay que identificar los peligros,y seguir repartiendo salami a las que se lo merezcan.
No dejeis q los orkos izquierdistas os amarguen los ligues joder!


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Pues a mi marido se lo hago adrede, desde luego, para ponerlo malo, y a otros hombres no me acerco tanto, la verdad.



¿En que porcentaje suele funcionar?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Sube una fotografía de tu compañera y pixesle la cara.


----------



## Lenina (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿En que porcentaje suele funcionar?



¿Ponerlo malo? 100%. Mi marido es de los que se viene arriba y se apunta a todos los bombardeos, y ya si involucramos las tetas, ni te cuento.


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Telemaco55 (31 Mar 2022)

Si,se Dan cuenta.

Notarás como al pasar el tiempo,te darán menos tetazos,son conscientes de su provocación.

Sopena,que asciendas meteoricamente y te darán con las DOS.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Mar 2022)

no te ha denunciado, puedes estar contento, que son 3 años de carcel, y con su palabra basta.

no te has cambiado de genero?, hazlo y tu palabra valdra tanto como la suya, incluso mas, ya estas tardando...


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> @Jevitronka @Lenina @Ratona001



Yo si me doy cuenta. Pido perdón y ya está


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo si me doy cuenta. Pido perdón y ya está



¿Perdon? ¿y eso?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> me la he cascado hace un rato al llegar a casa, si



Grande.


----------



## Ironlord (31 Mar 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No. Además, se mostraba simpática, sonriente (no sé si le caía bien por mi acento español [o *catalán*...]).



Esto lo explica todo... No te la follaste por no pagar condones, ¿eh? Tranquilo, estás en burbuja, te comprendemos.


----------



## parcifal (31 Mar 2022)

Estás enfermo.
No te está provocando, eres tu que vas mas salido que un perro. 
Necesitas follar sanamente con alguien.
Rozar una teta...no me jodas.


----------



## MorosBancario (31 Mar 2022)

Incel explica en hilo como queda traumatizado porque ha rozado una teta con el codo... Burbuja en estado puro.


----------



## RRMartinez (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> JODERRRR PUTA SUSANA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAA
> MADRE PERO CON UN CUERPAZO DEL COPON.
> DIOSSSS LE COMÍA TODO EL OJETE JODER



Susana quiere enseñarte el ratón


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> Estás enfermo.
> No te está provocando, eres tu que vas mas salido que un perro.
> Necesitas follar sanamente con alguien.
> Rozar una teta...no me jodas.


----------



## URULOK (31 Mar 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Menudos problemas tienes:

1-complejo de tamaños(dime de qué presumes..
2-tener erecciones con un pequeño roce tetil
3-joder trabajar en el mismo curro que tú madre preguntándote todo el tiempo


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (31 Mar 2022)

URULOK dijo:


> Menudos problemas tienes:
> 
> 1-complejo de tamaños(dime de qué presumes..
> 2-tener erecciones con un pequeño roce tetil
> 3-joder trabajar en el mismo curro que tú madre preguntándote todo el tiempo


----------



## Pluc (31 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1007784


----------



## SineOsc (31 Mar 2022)

Lo del op es troleada...

Pero dejo el dato: 3 de cada 4 que me han hecho eso han sido perforadas.

3 de las 4 en total xd.

Y la cuarta porque era la exmujer de mi padre, madre de mi hermanastro que yo creo que luego se lo pensó, pero mis tios la vieron hacerlo y les miré la cara al hacerlo y estaban flipando.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Perdon? ¿y eso?



Pues por que he tocado a alguien por error y sin consentimiento, y me parece un falta de educación hacerlo, y por ello pido disculpas porque ha sido sin querer


----------



## Triyuga (31 Mar 2022)

Este hilo sin fotos, No valer nada...


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

Si se dan cuenta pero no le dan importancia.
El problema es del incel que siente una teta y como no ha catado en su vida o es un verde salido baboso putero se pone cachondo con eso, pero una tía toca con su teta tu hombro y se la suda, igual que si yo por la calle te rozo el brazo con mi brazo, pides perdón y ni te pones a pensar: ai es que me rozó una teta, me voy a morir!!!
La importancia se la das tu por estar salido.


----------



## Critikalspanish (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> JODERRRR PUTA SUSANA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAA
> MADRE PERO CON UN CUERPAZO DEL COPON.
> DIOSSSS LE COMÍA TODO EL OJETE JODER



Jaajaja déjala el culo como un bostezo mañanero.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

No he visto nunca una tía que no quiera ligar contigo pegarme las tetas al pecho, como no sea bailando cuando iba a discotecas que ya no voy...
Lo que si he visto mil veces amigas que las pegan a mi hombro o lo que sea al hablar o se acercan mucho y no le doy importancia ninguna porque son amigas y no me las quiero follar, además es sólo una teta, si toco teta constantemente cuando ligo, ya ves tu que misterio una teta.

Si estás ligando es diferente, hablo de "en la calle cuando tu sudas de ligar porque tienes cosas que hacer más importantes" y no estás para ligoteos ahora, ya ligarás cuando quieras tu que es el que manda, no ella.

La diferencia entre un alfa y un beta:

Beta: No puede ser que vengas y me pongas las tetas así mujer, soy un hombre y sabemos lo que pasa. Por favor comportarte un poco que tenemos que trabajar todos los días juntos.

Alfa: siente una teta, no le da importancia y suda (un bailarín por ejemplo está tocando teta todo el rato por las posturas, posiciones, subirla, bajarla, toca culo, tal y no le da importancia, no está salido rollo: ai tia te toqué una teta, ai tía te la toqué otra vez.

Si tienes que decírselo: te he tocado hoy 8 veces las tetas, pero da igual, ya ves tu (sólo es una teta), con normalidad y la tía verá que estás acostumbrado a tocar tetas y lo ves con naturalidad y normalidad, no que parece que si rozas una teta ya sale tu macho interior ahí cargado de testo como un chimpancé salido como si fuese un acontecimiento espectacular en tu vida porque no te suele pasar o eres un simio sin autocontrol rollo: "como me roces con una teta te follo". Eso está bien en seducción/dominancia pero porque estés con una amiga y lo haga...

Otra cosa que yo hago es: "veo una tía que tontea conmigo mostrándome el pecho y le digo: deja de hacer el tonto anda que estamos haciendo ésto, luego se las pones a tu novio o échate novio y se las pones a él que a mi no me interesa" y eres tu el premio, no eres tu el facilón que si te las pone delante tu caes porque vas de macho cabrío que todo se lo folla porque tiene el listón por los suelos y está salido perdido.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Lo del op es troleada...
> 
> Pero dejo el dato: 3 de cada 4 que me han hecho eso han sido perforadas.
> 
> ...



Vamos que eres un facilón que toda tía que quiera follarte te folla ¿no? bueno, toda tía que quiera reírse de tí sabe que chasca los dedos y te folla porque eres un facilón que cree que es ser muy alfa el follarte a toda la que se deje cuando más que alfa es desesperado y fácil de manipular.

Te diré un consejo: un hombre que se deja manipular por una mujer es un beta y muchas te pondrán a prueba a ver si te pueden manipular ¿sabes por qué? porque ninguna tía va a querer que seas el padre de sus hijos si ella misma te pone las tetas y caes, ya que si ella misma, que es una don nadie con físico random o random tirando a medio bien puede manipularte, ¿qué harás tu si mañana sois pareja-casados o no, con hijos y te viene un pibón de verdad haciéndote lo mismo? como beta facilón caerás, serás infiel, te la follarás y tu mujer lo sabe y no quiere un hombre así, es un tío como tantos otros, un tío como la mayoría de necesitados desesperados, por ello las tías no quieren betas y les ponen a prueba manipulándolos a nivel sexual.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Abr 2022)

Tanpoco mucho lo típico de moverte distraído y sin darte cuenta rozar una Tetica ni ella dijo na ni yo tampoco , quedo en el olvido por la situación incómoda 

Lo que si que en las fiestas del pueblo a otras si que le chupe el chochete con unos 16 o 20 pero eso ace mucho ya 

no me follado una prima nunca y me iré a la tumba con esa frustración , pero bueno algo es Algo


----------



## Carive (1 Abr 2022)

Si si, "te matas a entrenar pierna"... Jajajaja lo dice uno que no levanta ni 100 kg en BACK SQUAT


----------



## Carive (1 Abr 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> No he visto nunca una tía que no quiera ligar contigo pegarme las tetas al pecho, como no sea bailando cuando iba a discotecas que ya no voy...
> Lo que si he visto mil veces amigas que las pegan a mi hombro o lo que sea al hablar o se acercan mucho y no le doy importancia ninguna porque son amigas y no me las quiero follar, además es sólo una teta, si toco teta constantemente cuando ligo, ya ves tu que misterio una teta.
> 
> Si estás ligando es diferente, hablo de "en la calle cuando tu sudas de ligar porque tienes cosas que hacer más importantes" y no estás para ligoteos ahora, ya ligarás cuando quieras tu que es el que manda, no ella.
> ...



Vaya betazo sin testosterona... Y encima pones a los bailarines como ejemplo de alfas, cuando todo el mundo sabe que son maricones... Cacho subnormal.

Al ignore por retrasado.


----------



## Carive (1 Abr 2022)

Pues pasa lo mismo con el culo, muslo, caderas, manos

Hace unos meses coincidía con una tía en el Metro, y siempre quedábamos bastante pegados, a veces nos rozábamos las manos y a ella no parecía incomodarle jijijiji... Y en general me apoyaba el culo en el muslo, era bastante notorio. 

Una vez esta chortina para ceder espacio a una persona que iba entrando hizo un giro de 90° y me dejó el culazo en todo el muslo (hasta le llegué a sentir la raja del culo). Ni siquiera se disculpó ni nada o se le vio incómoda... De hecho tardó bastante en quitarme el culo de encima  luego durante todo el viaje me iba rozando y apoyando el culo (a ratos en realidad,.para disimular).

Lástima que hace un mes que no la pillo, ya que, quiero follármela.


----------



## reconvertido (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Sí.
Y lo hace para eso, para evitar que pienses.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

Carive dijo:


> Vaya betazo sin testosterona... Y encima pones a los bailarines como ejemplo de alfas, cuando todo el mundo sabe que son maricones... Cacho subnormal.
> 
> Al ignore por retrasado.



Joder el mundo al revés, así normal no liguéis.
Tu soñarías ligar lo que liga un tío que sabe bailar.
Deber ser el típico tonto que toda la vida estaba en la parte de atrás de la discoteca mirando el ganado sujetando el cubata y más rígido que un pasmarote mientras los cracks bailaban con ellas en mitad de la pista y se llevaban a las mejores.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

Carive dijo:


> Pues pasa lo mismo con el culo, muslo, caderas, manos
> 
> Hace unos meses coincidía con una tía en el Metro, y siempre quedábamos bastante pegados, a veces nos rozábamos las manos y a ella no parecía incomodarle jijijiji... Y en general me apoyaba el culo en el muslo, era bastante notorio.
> 
> ...



Y luego te fuiste a tu casa a hacerte una paja. Soñarías con follártela y seguirás soñando porque eres tan beta que ni fuiste capaz de hablar con ella.


----------



## Ochentero del flay (1 Abr 2022)

yo en este caso abogo por la teoria de ockham, y es que de todas la posibilidades la más sencilla que pueda ocurrir es que te quiera crear unas falsas expectativas de que la pones cachonda y se roza como perra en celo, pero es un reclamo de calienta rabos para que la invites a fantas y llevarse el beneplacito de que gusta, una vez picado el anzuelo la invitaras a fantas y serás friendzoneado mientras ella anhela la respuesta via chat del alfa por el que bebe las aguas que no le echa puta cuenta porque tiene mejores opciones, al menos le servirás de consuelo para cubrir ese vacío


----------



## entelequia (1 Abr 2022)

Más puta que las gallinas,le va el anal.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Abr 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Si se dan cuenta pero no le dan importancia.
> El problema es del incel que siente una teta y como no ha catado en su vida o es un verde salido baboso putero se pone cachondo con eso, pero una tía toca con su teta tu hombro y se la suda, igual que si yo por la calle te rozo el brazo con mi brazo, pides perdón y ni te pones a pensar: ai es que me rozó una teta, me voy a morir!!!
> La importancia se la das tu por estar salido.



En este hilo se pone de manifiesto cómo se ha degenerado a varias generaciones exaltándoles las bajas pasiones para poder someterlas mejor.

Y lo que te rondaré morena, la siguiente generación que viene ya es directamente un calco de los enfermos japoneses: desmoralizados, totalmente faltos de autoestima, obsesionados con el sexo, incapaces de socializar.

En la naturaleza este tipo de comportamiento degenerado siempre se da en los animales esclavizados en cautividad… ya se sabe en lo que se ha convertido a la masa.


----------



## M4rk (1 Abr 2022)

¿Qué hace esto en actualidad?


----------



## Tupper (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Cuando era muy jovencito, en una entrevista de trabajo que no me convencia mucho la verdad, una milf no paraba de restregar sus enormes tetas contra mi espalda mientras yo sentado rellenaba una hoja y ella con la excusa señalaba cosas chorras en la hoja. En el colegio tenia una profesora que hacia lo mismo. De casualidad nada.

Casi acabo cogiendo el puesto solo por la milf. Evidentemente lo hacian aposta.


----------



## t_chip (1 Abr 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Si se dan cuenta, y lo hace porque le pones cachonda, te hago un croquis?



O porque le quiere vacilar.

Ellas juegan con el si es no, no es si, depende es depende, y ahora sí pero luego no.....o lo contrario.


El único que dice lo de "solo si es si" es Pedro Tontez, y no se lo cree ni él mientras lo dice, lo hace solo para llevarse los votos de las bigotudas paticortas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Abr 2022)

Joder, por un momento pensé que había entrado en forocoches.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Abr 2022)

Algunas son simplemente gilipollas.

Un día un compañero estaba enseñándome algo en el ordenador y yo me puse detrás de su silla de pie con brazo apoyado en el respaldo mientras veía lo que hacía. De eso que se acerca una a ver y estrella su teta contra mi brazo.

Yo paso y me dice "ehmmm... Manuel, te puedes apartar, por favor?"

Le dije que se echara para atrás ella que yo estaba la mar de cómodo.


----------



## AEM (1 Abr 2022)

Denúnciala por acoso


----------



## SineOsc (1 Abr 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Vamos que eres un facilón que toda tía que quiera follarte te folla ¿no? bueno, toda tía que quiera reírse de tí sabe que chasca los dedos y te folla porque eres un facilón que cree que es ser muy alfa el follarte a toda la que se deje cuando más que alfa es desesperado y fácil de manipular.
> 
> Te diré un consejo: un hombre que se deja manipular por una mujer es un beta y muchas te pondrán a prueba a ver si te pueden manipular ¿sabes por qué? porque ninguna tía va a querer que seas el padre de sus hijos si ella misma te pone las tetas y caes, ya que si ella misma, que es una don nadie con físico random o random tirando a medio bien puede manipularte, ¿qué harás tu si mañana sois pareja-casados o no, con hijos y te viene un pibón de verdad haciéndote lo mismo? como beta facilón caerás, serás infiel, te la follarás y tu mujer lo sabe y no quiere un hombre así, es un tío como tantos otros, un tío como la mayoría de necesitados desesperados, por ello las tías no quieren betas y les ponen a prueba manipulándolos a nivel sexual.



La pelicula que te has montado mola, pero no es del todo así.

Yo las follo porque me da la gana, cosa que casi siempre se da, me importa tres cojones las espectativas de ellas porque tengo claras las mias, que son follar y punto, ni parejas, ni hijos ni nada más.


----------



## Barspin (1 Abr 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Pues a mi marido se lo hago adrede, desde luego, para ponerlo malo, y a otros hombres no me acerco tanto, la verdad.



Mira que pintaza niña.


----------



## looku (1 Abr 2022)

Si, si se dan cuenta, no tienen ningún problema sensorial en las tetas, lo hacen porque rozarse ahí con tu brazo las pone. Probablemente la tendrías ya bastante mojadita a la milf...


----------



## Tonimn (1 Abr 2022)

Y si te pone nervioso ¿por qué no te apartas o le intentas algo?

Nunca he entendido estos calentamientos de cabeza. Aunque lo mismo hoy día es considerado delito de algo, ya no sé, hace más de 15 años que estoy felizmente emparejado y ni ganas de nada con ninguna otra.


----------



## Lenina (1 Abr 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Mira que pintaza niña.



Ya no queda nada para las vacaciones de Pascua, y me voy a poner morada, que tiemblen los octópodos...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



si pasas el paquete por el brazo de una tía no te enteras?

pues eso


----------



## Arthur69 (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Estás tardando en derivar la conversación a asuntos gastronómicos, lo bien que te queda el arroz con bogavante y, sin pausa, invitarle a casa que le preparas unos aperitivos mientras ella te va comiendo el bogavante...


----------



## pegaso (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Pajillero premium.


----------



## kicorv (1 Abr 2022)

Significa que está hasta los huevos del curro y quiere que te sobrepases para cobrar paguita desde la casa por acoso.


----------



## Barspin (1 Abr 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Ya no queda nada para las vacaciones de Pascua, y me voy a poner morada, que tiemblen los octópodos...



Ah ni idea, tú sabrás cuándo me vas a invitar.


----------



## Lenina (1 Abr 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Ah ni idea, tú sabrás cuándo me vas a invitar.



Pobriño, tú vete picando algo mientras esperas, no te quedes en los huesos, criatura .


----------



## HUROGÁN (1 Abr 2022)

Es un juego de dominación, las encanta sentir su poder inmovilizador, si apartas el brazo eres maricón y si la metes mano acosador laboral.


----------



## Juanchufri (1 Abr 2022)

¿Llevaba mascarilla o te echaba el aliento con fragancia a colutorio y frutos secos añejos?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (1 Abr 2022)

Va a viogenizarte.
Cuidado, pues !!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> A mí una vez me pasó lo siguiente en el norte de Francia. Me paré con el coche en una carretera, en una travesía, para preguntar a una mujer sobre cómo ir a donde quería ir. Se acercó, agachándose para explicarme, posición esta que, entre que iba con escote y tal, dejaba a mi vista casi todos sus senos los cuales, además, estaban salpicados de pecas naturales. Y ella tan tranquilamente explicándome la ruta y así, como completamente ajena a la digamos "situación". Pues bonitos sí que los encontré, y a ella, y que conste que no lo hice aposta.
> EDIT: añado foto (no es ella, pero...)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007756



podemos ver en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y que siguen existiendo hoy en día , que el control sobre la conducta sexual desaforada es muy estricto . De hecho actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación , que coincide con los países con más fertilidad . Son más que todas las occidentales de raza blanca y origen cristiano , es decir donde se ha implantado el llamado feminismo , que además coincide con los países que han sido atacados con el coronavirus .

Otra estadística sorprendente es que en los países donde sería imposible emitir First dates o mierdas semejantes, no ha habido muertos por coronavirus .



La cantidad de hijos que tiene una mujer en cada país no depende de la renta sino del concepto que le hayan impuesto desde la política . De la misma manera que hay motivaciones natalistas también las hay antinatalistas como las que estamos viendo en España desde hace décadas.



Indudablemente hay un comportamiento programado en las hembras de la especie humana como en cualquier otra hembra , que es el hecho de ser madre . Pero a ese impulso natural que determina su biología . Existimos porque desde principio de los tiempos nuestras antepasadas tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos con amor hasta que a su vez pudieron tener hijos . Quien sustituye a sus hijos por un gato , lógicamente es el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes .



Al instinto maternal hay que orientarlo . Aunque nacemos con el sistema operativo y los programas de serie, si no se activan no sirven para nada .

Es fundamental la impronta *una forma de adquirir aprendizajes* básicos para la supervivencia de una especie. Se trata de un fenómeno en el que convergen procesos psíquicos, biológicos y sociales.

una impronta es un aprendizaje que *hemos adquirido por el reconocimiento de cierto estímulo, en una etapa del desarrollo determinada*. El estímulo hacia el que se dirige nuestra sensibilidad generalmente depende de las necesidades de supervivencia de la especie.
Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las improntas implican aprender a reconocer a los padres o las parejas sexuales potenciales.
“impronta filial”, y se trata de un mecanismo innato que *se activa cuando un animal joven reconoce las características de sus progenitores*, específicamente de la madre, que generalmente es el primer ser al que se observa en el nacimiento.



Los que hemos criado animales mamíferos a biberón y aves con papilla separándolos de sus padres sabemos con certeza que su carácter, su temperamento , su identidad como especie cambiará para siempre.

Se suele hacer con animales salvajes como loros o aves rapaces para que se “ humanicen “ y no se asusten de las personas .

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas muy pronto al tigre de su madre, será un gatito y no dará espectáculo , pero si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso. ( es decir , será tigre )



Cuento esto porque en el mismo pack del feminismo y la ideología de género está enviar a los bebés a las guarderías en la etapa más trascendental de su vida . Todas las madres crean un estrecho vínculo con sus bebés y la oxitocina que provoca el contacto les da felicidad y les crea adicción . Si es grave separar a una madre de su bebé , más grave es para el niño que buscará desesperadamente la cara de su madre entre tantas extrañas en la guardería . Se sentirá perdido y abandonado algo que para los primates es de extrema gravedad pues simplemente morirá al no ser amamantado por ninguna otra hembra y será atacado y su instinto lo sabe por eso activa su alarma que es llorar hasta que sufre el mismo proceso de adaptación como los pollitos de granja o los terneros de las granjas lecheras .

La no adquisición del instinto maternal de las españolas se gesta en las primeras semanas o meses de su vida en esos orfanatos llamados guarderías , las parafilias sexuales en los hombres , que se manifiestan sobre todo en el consumo de pornografía a falta de opciones reales, son derivadas de ese hecho .

Aberraciones que han normalizado los occidentales relacionadas con el sexo , para los africanos que han estado colgados de la teta de su madre hasta los 3 años son inconcebibles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Abr 2022)

Los dos ojos sólo pueden percibir aquello que es físico, el tercer ojo, es un ojo enfocado hacia adentro .

Tu lujuria, tu naturaleza deseosa, nunca jamás estuvo afuera, sólo estuvo adentro.

La lujuria significa que hay un anhelo de algo que se disfraza de amor. Algo te hace sentir incompleto así que crees que encontrarás completitud yendo hacia algo o alguien .

Todo deseo es lujuria porque piensas que sólo cuando obtengas eso estarás completo .

No es por qué una mujer hermosa esté sentada ahí que tu deseo llega, el deseo, el kama está dentro de ti .


----------



## jkaza (1 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Ay no jí jí jí, amego...



Aprovechando que el tema del hilo es una mierda, hago la siguiente pregunta:

Por qué esta mierda de usuario con su cuenta alter tiene tantos zanks, si siempre hace la misma gracia?: Un mensaje corto simulando el habla de un moro. Qué gracia le encontráis a eso?


----------



## Julc (1 Abr 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Eso aquí cuenta como polvo, !enhorabuena!



JA,JA,JA,JA,JA


----------



## Alberto352 (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Tío no sé si no puedes hacer como yo porque mis amigos me dicen que no pueden hacerlo pero yo puedo ver si una persona tiene buenas intenciones y si está loca o no, mirándola a los ojos un tiempo mínimo


----------



## Pinchazo (1 Abr 2022)

Síntesis dijo:


> Si se dan cuenta, y lo hace porque le pones cachonda, te hago un croquis?



No necesariamente. La razón es que quiere calentarla, pero puede ser tanto porque le guste, como que quiera burlarse de él. Especialmente si él reacciona de forma visual (se enrojece y eso).

Clásico calientapollismo.


----------



## Patito Feo (1 Abr 2022)

Suele ser para utilizarnos, es bastante dificil decir que no a algo que te piden cuando tienes toda la sangre en la entrepierna y las pocas neuronas que funcionan en ese momento, estan en el glande. Lo saben y se aprovechan. Igual si que la gustas, pero para ellas es mas interesante que nos pueden sacar con el sexo que el sexo en si. Te ha hecho un check, se ha apuntando mentalmente que te pone como un toro, ya lo sabe para cuando pueda utilizarlo o le venga a ella bien.

Y tu a cascartela en el baño.


----------



## Barspin (1 Abr 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Pobriño, tú vete picando algo mientras esperas, no te quedes en los huesos, criatura .



No problem dulzura, yo mantengo la línea. Espero que me invites a un buen restaurant con vistas al patio interior de la portería.


----------



## Putler (1 Abr 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Aprovechando que el tema del hilo es una mierda, hago la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> Por qué esta mierda de usuario con su cuenta alter tiene tantos zanks, si siempre hace la misma gracia?: Un mensaje corto simulando el habla de un moro. Qué gracia le encontráis a eso?



no sí amego, no ti hase grasia ate, huh?


----------



## UpSpain (1 Abr 2022)

Vuelve a FC mamarracho


----------



## fuckencia (1 Abr 2022)

Mis tetas ?

Yo lo llamaria mi espalda de delante .


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver parguel, ella te ha puesto incómodo y lo suyo sería pagarle con la misma moneda, en ese momento debiste alzar la voz delante de todos los compañeros y decir "¡¡¡Mirad mirad cómo me restriega las tetas la tía esta, será marrana!!!", pero como ahora es tarde para eso pues mejor envía una circular por email advirtiendo a todos y todas de quién es esa y qué cosas hace, y sí, ella también debe ir incluida en el CC para que se le ponga la cara bien roja. taluec.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

La actitud Alpha sería verlo con normalidad y decirle: Me estás pegando las tetas y yo tengo mujer así que deja de hacer el tonto y no te comportes como una 15 añera. Quedas tú de premio y ella de la que va detrás y además no ha conseguido manipularte solo por el hecho de tener tetas. Se supone a tu edad has tocado las suficientes tetas como para que no pierdas la cabeza por unas tetas, aunque te gusten que nos gustan a todos.

Es como si trabajas de ginecólogo, te viene un pibon y tu ahí babeando, vaya seriedad, se ve beta desesperado.

La actitud beta sería sentir vergüenza y no ser capaz de decírselo, estar con ganas de decírselo pero no atreverse.

La actitud beta sería Mostrarte como facilón y decirle que la vas a empotrar, cosa que haría que se diese cuenta que solo con sus tetas es capaz de que tu hagas lo que ella quiera. Y más en el trabajo que a poco se pregunte a compañeras ve que tienes novia, que eres un beta fácil de manipular por un par de tetas cualquiera y basura de hombre infiel por tanto beta. Una cosa es tener testosterona y otro que seas un húnga húnga sin autocontrol, vaya seguridad le das a tu mujer y vaya imagen de hombre alfa vas a dar a esta chica.

Dado que tienes novia lo suyo es hacer lo que te he dicho en el primer paso, que no por que te ponga las tetas te vas a poner cachondo. Una cosa que tú tengas testosterona y otra que tengas autocontrol, muy peligroso me parece que tengas novia y apoco que una tía quiera ponerte cachondo, por el método que ella elija, aunque sea un método de quinceañera como en este caso, tu caigas. Vaya seguridad debe tener en ti tu novia e imagen de ti esta chica.

Prácticamente estás diciendo que como tienes testosterona, si mañana mismo te volvieses muy guapo y se interesasen por ti tias buenas le serías infiel a tu mujer seguro.

Yo he tenido días diciéndome de ducharme juntos, teniendo yo novia, haciéndome el movimiento de piernas de instinto básico y les decía todo el rato que dejasen de hacer el tonto como niñatas que eran. Luego me iban detrás porque veían que yo era inmune y era un reto en el cual nunca iban a conseguir, no es como cuando echas cañita tienes y te follan cuando quieran aunque tengas novia. Que ya somos mayorcitos, cuando quieras ligar liga, pero no hace falta estar aprovechando todas las oportunidades y decir que si no las aprovechas eres beta. Un tío que rechaza tías es un hombre que van sobrados y eso le transmites inconscientemente a la tía.

Si ella te pone las tetas y te folla cuando chasca eres uno más entre tantos de los millones de hombres que harían eso por tanto te descarta, no es tan grave como el típico beta tímido pero sí que es muy grave encima infiel y de todo.
Tíos que rechazan tías buenas porque tienen muchas y no están desesperados hay cuatro pero tío es que se follan a toda la que puedan hay millones.

Recuerda que las tías quieren a los mejores, a los hombres que admiran, no a un infiel que cae a poco que ella chasca los dedos facilón que actúa igual que el 90 % de los hombres, follandose a toda la que puedan. Esos están con la que pueden no con las mejores


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Abr 2022)

como le pongas la polla en la espalda parecerá la sota de bastos


----------



## Alberto352 (1 Abr 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Joderrr me cago en mi puta vidaaaaaa
> 
> hoy una MILF DEL COPON EN EL CURRO, ha venido a preguntarme una cosa y ZASSS toda la conversación tocándome con una teta un brazo JODERRRR
> 
> ...



Esto se ha llenado de trolls. Si te la quieres follar primero conócela para saber cómo es y ya


----------



## petro6 (1 Abr 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> *La actitud Alpha sería verlo con normalidad y decirle: Me estás pegando las tetas y yo tengo mujer así que deja de hacer el tonto y no te comportes como una 15 añera. Quedas tú de premio y ella de la que va detrás y además no ha conseguido manipularte solo por el hecho de tener tetas. Se supone a tu edad has tocado las suficientes tetas como para que no pierdas la cabeza por unas tetas, aunque te gusten que nos gustan a todos.*



Ay, qué bonita es la teoría.... Hoy en día si a una tía la contestas así te puede buscar la ruina.


----------



## Play_91 (2 Abr 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ay, qué bonita es la teoría.... Hoy en día si a una tía la contestas así te puede buscar la ruina.



¿Qué ruina? yo he tenido alguna despechada pero eso te lo puede hacer una conocida, tu le dices: "deja de hacer el tonto anda" y te llama cabrón.
No son despechadas locas con un cuchillo en la mano.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Abr 2022)

El roce tetal es mítico...
Es una forma de sentir en uno de sus receptores sexuales el cuerpo deseado.
Se meterá un par de dedos soñando con tu polla en su conejo.

Pero sí, se dan perfectamente cuenta, si no guardarían las distancias.


----------



## sebososabroso (3 Abr 2022)

Lees mensajes en el hilo que parecen escritos por un niño de 13 años, por el amor de Dios, toda mujer que entra en vuestro espacio vital hace que se os ponga dura? Da la sensación que existe mas nuncafollista en este foro de lo que creemos.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (3 Abr 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Lees mensajes en el hilo que parecen escritos por un niño de 13 años, por el amor de Dios, toda mujer que entra en vuestro espacio vital hace que se os ponga dura? Da la sensación que existe mas nuncafollista en este foro de lo que creemos.



;(


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)

ves tú y le rozas el paquete en el suyo en reciprocidad


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo recuerdo todavía, estando en la uni, en clase de laboratorio, que vino a mi puesto a preguntarme la más tetona de clase, que estaba como un puto queso (revolucionaba a todo el corral cuando pasaba), y se apoyó con las dos tetazas sobre la mesa, donde no me dio tiempo a retirar mi brazo Pues sí, ahí la tipa de casquera meneando las camtimploras sobre mi cúbito y mi radio. No sabía ni que decirle. Y no, no saqué ningún rédito de la situación, era muy torpe entonces. Si es hoy, le como hasta el ojete allí y le reviso luego con el láser si me he dejado algo.



qué sabes de ella?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Abr 2022)

A mí me pasó algo parecido con una chavala, no estaba hablando conmigo, pero me rozó con la teta o con el brazo, no me acuerdo


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> qué sabes de ella?



Nada, no recuerdo ni su nombre ni apellidos, es curioso. El caso es que era una tía simpática.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nar-- (12 Abr 2022)

Pues para mi es una pregunta muy interesante, que a veces me hago, porque lo hacen? 

Porque rozan la teta contra el brazo? Y no hablo de un roce accidental, me refiero a esas veces en que su pecho se queda pegado al brazo como si fuera un imán, y venga rozar, que tu no apartas el brazo porque te gusta la sensación, y después de un rato te apartas un poco para comprobar si fue accidental y al segundo ahí está su pecho de nuevo llamando a la puerta. 

Recuerdo en una ocasión un pub llenisimo de gente, una tia no hacia más que rozar su culo contra mi, me empalme, y seguía rozandose, al final nos enrrollamos, vale, ahí lo pillo. 

Pero es que lo del roce de pechos, en situaciones que no procede, con mujeres que no procede, es algo que me choca.


----------



## Orífero (12 Abr 2022)

A mí me ha pasado un par de veces. La primera, fue una compañera que creo que no debió darse ni cuenta.
La segunda ya fue otra que me dio la sensación de que lo hizo adrede y quería probarse con un pringado insignificante para luego ir escalando con candidatos que merecieran la pena, porque estaba en un momento que se sentía un poco insegura. Yo no hice nada porque si quito la mano, pensé que lo mismo le daba por sentirse ineficaz y era peor por si le daba por cogerme manía. Tal como está la cosa... Así que me hice el tonto y la cosa no empeoró.


----------



## Alberto352 (12 Abr 2022)

Avisad si encontráis la respuesta


----------



## aron01 (13 Abr 2022)

Se dan cuenta y lo hacen para provocar. Ahora bien, que lo hagan porque les gustas tú o tu cartera o ambas, ya es otro tema.


----------

